
What should a young person do with $20,000? - flyingpigs
This person will soon graduate uni, has 0 debt, essentially 0 obligations, and wants to grow rather than blow the amount.
======
marssaxman
Personally, I'd suggest selling everything you own, throwing a dart at a map,
going there, and proceeding to see where adventure takes you. When you run out
of money, find something productive to do and start earning some more money.

$20k won't get you very far in financial terms, but it can buy a hell of a lot
of life experience from the position you're in. The cost of long term travel
will rise rapidly as your life continues; right now that $20k will probably
buy you a year, but in another decade, a year of travel will be about as
feasible as a trip to the moon.

------
chinesefood1234
Assuming you're into startups, you should start a company. Read this post -
[https://blog.kissmetrics.com/built-and-launched-a-saas-
compa...](https://blog.kissmetrics.com/built-and-launched-a-saas-company/)

You could actually do this for less than $40k if you had a co-founder. This
guy just paid retail price for a developer and designer but if you either knew
how to do it or got a co-founder you could do the same thing for less than $5k
probably.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
"... and wants to grow rather than blow the amount."

A startup is a great way to blow the whole amount, unless you are pretty sure
that there's an actual market for what your startup will produce, that you can
produce it, and that you can win over anyone else who's also trying to produce
that. Many, many, many startups do not fit those criteria.

------
anonymous_iam
Invest it in something other than a YC startup.

------
throwaway420
Do you have any income?

If I was in your shoes I'd probably buy myself 1 nice thing (a small vacation
or a new piece of furniture/electronics or something) and I'd split the rest
between investing and having an emergency fund for when life throws you a
curve ball (home/car repairs, losing job, illness, bail money, etc)

------
conorh
Take half and invest it in an index fund. Take the rest and travel for a year.

------
savethefuture
Invest some of it, save some of it, and then buy something nice for yourself.

------
zachcb
Put it in an index fund and leave it.

~~~
wasbornyestrday
How does one do this? Does it involve a broker? Is their cut irrespective of
market performance? Do the anecdotes and unspoken secrets about "mom-and-pop
investors" not apply?

~~~
zachcb
Just signup for a Fidelity account, go here (FUSVX):

[https://fundresearch.fidelity.com/mutual-
funds/summary/31591...](https://fundresearch.fidelity.com/mutual-
funds/summary/315911701?type=sq-NavBar)

And put the money in there. It'll invest in the S&P 500. It's one of the
easiest and best investments you can make.

I do not know about any of these anecdotes or unspoken secrets.

------
pastaking
Invest it in your education

~~~
AnimalMuppet
"This person will soon graduate uni..."

And I'm not sure that grad school is an investment that pays back very well.

I mean, what you said is sound advice in general. Just not in this specific
case.

